# sata modules don't compile in kernel 2.6.23-r3

## Lucipher

Hello everybody!

I am in troubles with fresh installation in an AMD64 with SATA. I am a Gentoo user for more than 3 years and I have never seen such bloody thing. I can't compile any SATA module in kernel 2.6.23-r3 using genkernel (I didn't tried without it!). I followed up throughly these threads: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4694549.html and https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-637619.html plus this HowTo http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_SATA . Nothing worked! All I got from the boot is (I've cut some of information to make it small): 

```
Block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device..

The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "Shell" for a shell

boot() : :
```

Entering in the shell mode I can see that none device related to my SATA disks (/dev/sd*) have been created! Not even the /dev/hd*

In the liveCD I got that I need the SCSI Disk module (/dev/sda* disks) and I need the driver SATA AHCI, so I did the following configuration for kernel compilation:

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

# Wed Jan  9 11:40:08 2008

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL is not set

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MEMORY_PROBE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG_RESERVE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_300=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=300

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATION_SMP_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE_POLL_EVENT_MODE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

# CONFIG_YENTA is not set

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE=m

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC=m

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=m

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=m

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_BUFFERS=8

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD_WCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LOGGING=y

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

```

I've tried to compile SATA drivers as modules and built-in but none worked! When I compile as modules I look at the fresh directory installed in 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 in /lib/modules in order to find SATA modules but the best I got was one eata.ko, but no  traces of sata*.ko or even libata.ko! What am I doing wrong?

Here is my dmesg output from boot off livecd is:

```
Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@vertigo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #1 SMP Sat Apr 21 00:24:53 UTC 2007

Command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001deb7f00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001deb7f00 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed40000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed45000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 122551) 1 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 COMPAQ                                ) @ 0x00000000000e7610

ACPI: RSDT (v001 HPQOEM SLIC-BPC 0x20070125  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec7f40

ACPI: FADT (v001 COMPAQ HP_RS485 0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec7fe8

ACPI: MADT (v001 COMPAQ HP_RS485 0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec805c

ACPI: ASF! (v032 COMPAQ HP_RS485 0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec80c4

ACPI: MCFG (v001 COMPAQ HP_RS485 0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec8127

ACPI: TCPA (v001 COMPAQ HP_RS485 0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec8163

ACPI: SLIC (v001 HPQOEM SLIC-BPC 0x00000001  0x00000000) @ 0x000000001dec8195

ACPI: DSDT (v001 COMPAQ DSDT_PRJ 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 122551) 1 entries of 256 used

No mptable found.

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   122551

On node 0 totalpages: 122454

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1399 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2544 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 1619 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 116836 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xf808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000

Nosave address range: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 30000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 36416 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 119380

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc dokeymap looptype=squashfs loop=/image.squashfs cdroot initrd=gentoo.igz vga=791 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo 

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 16384 bytes)

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Sat Oct 7 10:52:29 EDT 2006 : initialized

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 12000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 470936k/490204k available (3357k kernel code, 18564k reserved, 996k data, 220k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4192.41 BogoMIPS (lpj=20962063)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12469109

Detected 12.469 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4189.63 BogoMIPS (lpj=20948176)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+ stepping 01

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 548 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 2094.808 MHz processor.

migration_cost=294

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 5349k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000

PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.IGFX._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4df has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x420-0x43f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x440-0x45f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x460-0x47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x800-0x81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x820-0x83f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x840-0x85f has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: de500000-de7fffff

  PREFETCH window: da000000-de1fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:07.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: de200000-de4fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 8192 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 8192)

TCP reno registered

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1199816742.010:1): initialized

DLM (built Apr 21 2007 00:24:11) installed

squashfs: version 3.1 (2006/08/19) Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

OCFS2 1.3.3

OCFS2 Node Manager 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLM 1.3.3

OCFS2 DLMFS 1.3.3

OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

GFS2 (built Apr 21 2007 00:24:23) installed

Lock_Nolock (built Apr 21 2007 00:24:32) installed

Lock_DLM (built Apr 21 2007 00:24:33) installed

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:07.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[5a39:1002] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie01]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:07.0:pcie03]

aer_init: AER service init fails - No ACPI _OSC support

aer: probe of 0000:00:07.0:pcie01 failed with error 1

initialized device: /dev/synth, node ( MAJOR 10, MINOR 25 )

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xda000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 3072k, total 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=9

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: 100% native mode on irq 16

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x2120-0x2127, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

ATIIXP: simplex device: DMA disabled

ide1: ATIIXP Bus-Master DMA disabled (BIOS)

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Probing IDE interface ide1...

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 220k freed

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.5[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: irq 19, io mem 0xdea09800

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.5: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 16, io mem 0xdea04000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 17, io mem 0xdea05000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xdea06000

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.3[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.3: irq 17, io mem 0xdea07000

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.4[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.4: irq 18, io mem 0xdea08000

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1)

ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance

libata version 2.00 loaded.

ahci 0000:00:12.0: version 2.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ahci 0000:00:12.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl IDE mode

ahci 0000:00:12.0: flags: 64bit ncq ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000003A100 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000003A180 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000003A200 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xFFFFC2000003A280 ctl 0x0 bmdma 0x0 irq 22

scsi0 : ahci

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/100, 156301488 sectors: LBA48 

ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 16

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi1 : ahci

ata2: softreset failed (1st FIS failed)

ata2: softreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x80)

ata2: COMRESET failed (device not ready)

ata2: hardreset failed, retrying in 5 secs

ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)

ata2: port failed to respond (30 secs, Status 0x80)

ata2: COMRESET failed (device not ready)

ata2: reset failed, giving up

scsi2 : ahci

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATAPI, max UDMA/100

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi3 : ahci

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD080HJ/ ZH10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S203B  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/125x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

JFS: nTxBlock = 3725, nTxLock = 29801

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

tg3.c:v3.69 (November 15, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:3f:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:3f:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95755) rev a002 PHY(5755)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:1b:78:08:ca:04

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1] 

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800 action 0x2

ata3.00: (irq_stat 0x40000001)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x40 stat 0x51 err 0x54 (internal error)

ata3: soft resetting port

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800 action 0x2

ata3.00: (irq_stat 0x40000001)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x40 stat 0x51 err 0x54 (internal error)

ata3: soft resetting port

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

pnp: Device 00:07 disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.2[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800 action 0x2

ata3.00: (irq_stat 0x40000001)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x40 stat 0x51 err 0x54 (internal error)

ata3: soft resetting port

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

ata3.00: exception Emask 0x40 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x800 action 0x2

ata3.00: (irq_stat 0x40000001)

ata3.00: tag 0 cmd 0xa0 Emask 0x40 stat 0x51 err 0x54 (internal error)

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

ata3: soft resetting port

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

pnp: Device 00:07 activated.

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

pnp: Device 00:07 disabled.

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata3: EH complete

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input2

usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 2

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB 2.0  (HS) Flash Disk  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sdb: 3987121 512-byte hdwr sectors (2041 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 3987121 512-byte hdwr sectors (2041 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:3f:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100506, writing 100106)

Bridge firewalling registered

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

ReiserFS: sda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda7: journal params: device sda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda7: checking transaction log (sda7)

ReiserFS: sda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

PM: Writing back config space on device 0000:3f:00.0 at offset 1 (was 100506, writing 100106)

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

usb 1-10: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 1-10: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-10: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     USB 2.0  (HS) Flash Disk  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

SCSI device sdb: 3987121 512-byte hdwr sectors (2041 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 3987121 512-byte hdwr sectors (2041 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 c0 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: unknown partition table

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

```

and my Grub config is:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda7 vga=791 splash=silent,theme:default console=tty1 quiet udev

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23-gentoo-r3

# Only in case you want to dual-boot

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,7)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Ask me if you need more information.

Thanks for any help

----------

## Lucipher

Nobody can help? 

No hints at all?!   :Shocked: 

I've tried the version 2.6.22-r9 and nothing   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> I can't compile any SATA module in kernel 2.6.23-r3 using genkerne

 

What do you mean here. I assume you mean it does not work (from the rest of your post) and not that it does not compile.

----------

## drescherjm

```
Block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device..

The root block device is unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "Shell" for a shell

boot() : :
```

Type shell here and then cat  /proc/partitions

possibly your drive is /dev/hda7

----------

## Lucipher

sorry, I cited a spam message here   :Confused: Last edited by Lucipher on Wed Jan 09, 2008 7:00 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lucipher

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device..
> 
> ...

 

There's no /dev/hd* or /dev/sd*  there, only /dev/usb* /dev/tty*

And I mean don't compile just because I can't find any sata modules when compiled as modules:

```
(chroot) livecd / # find /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3 -name "*ata*"

/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/scsi/eata.ko
```

Thanks for any help

----------

## DaggyStyle

so don't compile them has modules, compile them has build it, I really dont see the gain in compiling them hass modules

----------

## Lucipher

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> so don't compile them has modules, compile them has build it, I really dont see the gain in compiling them hass modules

 

I don't seen any gain too, I've just compiled it as modules just in case to work. But I didn't find them in the directory /lib/modules where them suppose to be. And I've tried to build them inside the kernel and I got the very same behaviour: no /dev/hd* and no /dev/sd*

Still stucked.

----------

## jburns

If you build SATA support/drivers as modules using genkernel you need doscsi on the kernel line in grub.config.  It is better to build the required SCSI and SATA support/drivers into the kernel.

----------

## Carnildo

 *Lucipher wrote:*   

>  *drescherjm wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Block device /dev/sda7 is not a valid root device..
> 
> ...

 

Don't compile them as modules.  All the drivers for accessing your root filesystem must be compiled directly into the kernel.  Did you remember to enable SCSI hard disk support?  IIRC, SATA hard drives are treated as SCSI hard drives.

----------

## drescherjm

With genkernel and the initramfs it creates for you they can be modules as I have done this for a long time. But I agree it  is best to have them builtin as its not like you can unload the module for the sata controller that you have / running on...

----------

## Lucipher

We can build those drivers as modules, but we need to pass doscsi as kernel option, as jburns and drescherjm remembered. Also in the LiveCD version those are compiled as modules, and AHCI takes a long time to load as module. But this is not the case.

The fact is that they are not being compiled as modules and I suspect that they are not being compiled into the kernel. When I select them as modules setting those options (I don't need all of them but it was a test):

```

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_ATA=m

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

ONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m 

```

I should find all selected modules in the directory /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/ata

but in my installation I have no ata folder in the drivers folder! I have followed up all of the information I've found on the web and nothing worked. What I suspect is that there are some options in kernel that MUST be selected in order to allow the compilation of SATA drivers as modules or built-in and you can't find them in any place on the web. But what option?

----------

## drescherjm

When I think of it. Can you try 

```

cd /usr/src/linux

make && make modules_install 
```

Maybe this is some problem with genkernel. 

The other option would be to unmerge gentoo-sources and then emerge it again. This is very weird to me. What version of genkernel are you using?

----------

## Lucipher

I'm not on that machine now, but I did something little bit different after a "successful" compilation with genkernel:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make modules_install
```

And still no modules at all!

As I said, I'm not on that machine now so I can't answer the other question but I'm sure that I'm using the latest stable version of genkernel for AMD64.

As the last trial for today I emerged the gentoo-sources-2.6.19-r5, same version as in the LiveCD, copied and gunziped the running LiveCD kernel config (/proc/config.gz) into the /usr/src/linux, loaded as my configuration for this kernel and compiled with genkernel. It worked! But I'm not happy since I don't know what option I must set or unset and even don't know if the latest stable kernel would work in my machine

----------

## Lucipher

More strange news!

Now at home I've successfully compiled the kernel 2.6.23-r3 with intended SATA modules (ahci.ko and libata.ko). The difference here is that my home computer is not an AMD64 but an old Athlon-XP and has no SATA devices! I think that such strange behaviour is related to the CPU platform, but the most strange thing is that I don't get any error messages...

----------

## mikayong

try halt -p

----------

## Lucipher

I give up! The driver for AHCI in kernel version 2.6.23 and 2.6.24 is pretty buggy! 

Now I have 2 machines with the bloody AHCI and both don't boot with any possible configuration!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

There is no way to make a kernel for that kernel versions. The only way is to downgrade to 2.6.22.

I'll file a bug to Gentoo bugzilla, though I don't know how to do it for kernel...

----------

## pilla

I'm hitting the same wall... I've tried both my old .config from 2.6.22 and genkernel and I wasn't able to make it work.

----------

## pilla

fixed my problem by disabling parallel service startup and coldplug in /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## Lucipher

Nice workaround 

I've moved up to 2.6.24 and got the same problem. I needed to disable the (not needed) MPT devices in kernel in order to make it work.

----------

